# My humidification..is it good?



## Mac718 (Dec 25, 2014)

Currently I have about 50 cigars in a 50 ct humi. I use an 8oz jar of the blue humi care balls. Also a tube of drymistat. I was wondering if this is good enough.


----------



## Shemp75 (May 26, 2012)

op2:


----------



## Mac718 (Dec 25, 2014)

Shemp75 said:


> op2:


Hungry???


----------



## Shemp75 (May 26, 2012)

ok cool to answer your question whats your RH at with this set up of yours?


----------



## Mac718 (Dec 25, 2014)

Shemp75 said:


> ok cool to answer your question whats your RH at with this set up of yours?


62 - 69%


----------



## Shemp75 (May 26, 2012)

there you go. you just answered your question.


----------



## Mac718 (Dec 25, 2014)

Shemp75 said:


> there you go. you just answered your question.


Reason I asked is bec everyone is talking about boveda or heartfelt , I haven't heard many talk about the humicare beads ... But thanks for the reply


----------



## anthony d (May 10, 2014)

62%-69% is a huge variation in your humi, and that is no good. You want to pick a rh, and keep it as stable as possible. I use the Boveda 62% packs now, and my humi is either 61% or 62% constantly.

You might want to see why you are having such big fluctuations. Could be an issue with your humidor's seal, or with your humidification device.


----------



## Mr. Guy (Oct 31, 2014)

Heartfelt and Boveda are preferred for a couple reasons. First, one has to put in effort for these methods to over humidify their environment. There's really no such thing as adding too much media either. With Humicare and similar gels, adding more results in higher humidity.
Second, Heartfelt and Boveda are "two way" humidification. Meaning that when the humidity in the air drops below their rating they release moisture, if humidity is goes higher they absorb moisture. Gels keep sending out moisture. I'm sure there is a celling where they no longer release what they have, but it is going to be way too high to safely store cigars.
Two way humidification is about as set and forget as you can get. Gels need some dialing in. It sounds like your setup is pretty well dialed in, so no need to worry, unless the ambient humidity where your humidor lives sees seasonal swings. What's working today might need adjustment every few months.

EDIT: Just read Anthony's reply and I overlooked the variance in RH%. He's correct, that's a pretty significant swing.


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

I'm just amazed you were able to get 50 cigars in a 50-count humidor!


----------



## Mac718 (Dec 25, 2014)

MDSPHOTO said:


> I'm just amazed you were able to get 50 cigars in a 50-count humidor!


Filled to the top..I tried to attach a photo but for some reason it's not showing


----------



## Mac718 (Dec 25, 2014)

Are the heartfelt beads the same as the humidor beads sold in a bag that one can just put into a stocking?


----------



## Mr. Guy (Oct 31, 2014)

Heartfelt beads can be bought in 1/2 pound increments by the bag, then divided to stockings. Cheap Humidors sells their version and markets them as the same, but I have never used them. No particular reason, just haven't bought anything from them. Every thread I've seen asking if the Cheap Humidor beads are the same, or even work as advertised had ended in the OP being blasted for wanting to save money. Perhaps someone has tried them and can give an answer.
The main advantage Heartfelt has is you can get them dialed in for different percents, CH only has 70%.


----------



## streetz166 (May 20, 2014)

Ditch those crystals for some heartfelt beads or boveda packs and your mind will be at ease.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Everybody, play nice. You were here once.

Anyway, the blue gel thing is okay at dispensing moisture. So, if you live in a dry place, you'll likely be, "okay". Using HFB, or Boveda, is a step up, accuracy-wise. They both absorb and de-sorb moisture, as called for by the system. BTW, it's best to think of your humidor as "a system"; cigars, air, wood, water vapor, humidification media, etc, simply being components. Your goal is to figure out at what RH setting, held over a long period of time, renders the most pleasurable smoke, for you. The only things you can manipulate are the amount of water vapor in the air and the volume of cigars vs air.

Most of us prefer or cigars closest to the 65% mark, since we find that the offer both maximum flavor deliver and markedly reduced burn issues.


----------



## Mac718 (Dec 25, 2014)

Herf N Turf said:


> Everybody, play nice. You were here once.
> 
> Anyway, the blue gel thing is okay at dispensing moisture. So, if you live in a dry place, you'll likely be, "okay". Using HFB, or Boveda, is a step up, accuracy-wise. They both absorb and de-sorb moisture, as called for by the system. BTW, it's best to think of your humidor as "a system"; cigars, air, wood, water vapor, humidification media, etc, simply being components. Your goal is to figure out at what RH setting, held over a long period of time, renders the most pleasurable smoke, for you. The only things you can manipulate are the amount of water vapor in the air and the volume of cigars vs air.
> 
> Most of us prefer or cigars closest to the 65% mark, since we find that the offer both maximum flavor deliver and markedly reduced burn issues.


O I definitely get what you are saying and I am ordering them as we speak. Btw these beads seem to be the same thing that comes in those little bags that says " do not eat" throw away" inside shoes boxes am I correct?


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Similar, only in the sense that both are made silica gel, but that's where it ends. The ones we use are usually high-density silica gel, covalently bound with a specific amount of mineral salts according to desired humidity.

You see, salt has a native moisture content and hygroscopic potential of ~75%. It will therefore aggressively absorb moisture from the atmosphere until it can absorb no more, which is a relative level of atmospheric humidity of 75%.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Mac718 said:


> Currently I have about 50 cigars in a 50 ct humi. I use an 8oz jar of the blue humi care balls. Also a tube of drymistat. I was wondering if this is good enough.


Overkill IMHO!
In a humidor that small a couple of boveda packs and your good to go.
Besides think of all the extra cigars you can fit in there with the jar and tube gone.


----------



## anthony d (May 10, 2014)

Just for a reference, I have 4 large Boveda 62% packs in my 50ct humi right now, with about 40 sticks, and it is rock solid and everything is smoking great.


----------



## Mac718 (Dec 25, 2014)

I'm new to cigars so the first humidifier I got was the jar.. I am about to order a lb of joe cool humidity beads which are like heartfelt except they are loose...What are your take on these?? Reason I don't want to deal with boveda is because you have to switch them out every 2-4 months. I rather spend that money on cigars


----------



## Shemp75 (May 26, 2012)

buddy, get either Boveda or heartfelt beads. don't bother trying to save a few dollars. theres a reason everyone always talks about Boveda and HF its because they WORK.

all you need------>

http://www.heartfeltindustries.com/proddetail.asp?prod=HT_2_65


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Mac718 said:


> I'm new to cigars so the first humidifier I got was the jar.. I am about to order a lb of joe cool humidity beads which are like heartfelt except they are loose...What are your take on these?? Reason I don't want to deal with boveda is because you have to switch them out every 2-4 months. I rather spend that money on cigars


I saw them on E-Bay at 1/3 the price of Heartfelt beads i say go for it.
$15 free shipping for Joe Cool a pound vs $45 a pound with shipping for the heartfelt beads 
If you have your heart set on beads Sand is Sand.


----------



## Shemp75 (May 26, 2012)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I saw them on E-Bay at 1/3 the price of Heartfelt beads i say go for it.
> $15 free shipping for Joe Cool a pound vs $45 a pound with shipping for the heartfelt


he has a 50ct humidor. what does he need a pound of anything for?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Shemp75 said:


> he has a 50ct humidor. what does he need a pound of anything for?


If you scroll down you will see i said that already.
But he has his heart set on beads.
Besides i am sure his stash will grow he can use them in his other humidors at $15 for a pound its a no brainer!


----------



## anthony d (May 10, 2014)

Mac718 said:


> I'm new to cigars so the first humidifier I got was the jar.. I am about to order a lb of joe cool humidity beads which are like heartfelt except they are loose...What are your take on these?? Reason I don't want to deal with boveda is because you have to switch them out every 2-4 months. I rather spend that money on cigars


Who told you that you need to switch out the Bovedas so often? I had my old 65% packs in there for well over 6 months, and when I took them out to move down to 62% packs they were still in great condition.


----------



## Mac718 (Dec 25, 2014)

I just ordered a bigger humi...150 ct


----------



## steelman (Nov 2, 2014)

I still say the best deal and bet is high quality kitty litter. 68% humidity and for $10 you can get enough for a life time. Just use a tubo and drill 1/64" holes in it and fill it with KL. Problem solved and doesn't take up much room at all.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...exquisicat-crystals-cat-litter-must-read.html


----------

